# COD Black OPS - DW night



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

thinking about this for the last week any one fancy a black ops night for the 360,

if so add your gamer tag and when we have 12 tags we can chat about the date/time of the event,

+ please add what days would be best for you,

how does this sound?

:thumb:


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

im in - tag is fcsmudge

any evening/night


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in too!

Gamertag : S U B Z E IZ O

Wednesday/Sunday nights are best for me at any time
If not, Tuesday/Thursday nights after 8.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

trendymeat913


----------



## Simonh100 (Sep 16, 2010)

si boy100

on most evenings, anyone for a blast on Nuketown!!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

anyone on now?


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

I would be up for this too, only just got it so still learning the maps!

Gamertag is GAVGPS :thumb:


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

DanBuddah - On most nights!


----------



## DannyHigg (Nov 30, 2010)

Im In, Demolitiondan91
evening best for me


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

v6scorpion im on every night


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

1, fcsmudge
2, S U B Z E IZ O
3, trendymeat913
4, si boy100
5, GAVGPS 
6, DanBuddah
7. Demolitiondan91
8, v6scorpion 
9,
10,
11,
12,

4 more spots and we have a game...!!


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

*update*



Autobrite Detailer said:


> 1, fcsmudge
> 2, S U B Z E IZ O
> 3, trendymeat913
> 4, si boy100
> ...


Update!


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd be up for this possibly with a friend too who has recently registered (have got him into detailing a bit now  ) my tag is *Poke13* available most nights.

Originally Posted by Autobrite Detailer View Post
1, fcsmudge
2, S U B Z E IZ O
3, trendymeat913
4, si boy100
5, GAVGPS
6, DanBuddah
7. Demolitiondan91
8, v6scorpion
9, Skillz Tom
10, Poke13
11,
12,

2 more spots and we have a game...!!


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

So what type of game are we preferring? On this game I've only really played normal team deathmatch but in the past I've been more into Hardcore. For me Black Ops seems to work better on normal mode, Hardcore just seems just rediculous one bullet anywhere and your dead!


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

1, fcsmudge
2, S U B Z E IZ O
3, trendymeat913
4, si boy100
5, GAVGPS
6, DanBuddah
7. Demolitiondan91
8, v6scorpion
9, Skillz Tom
10, Poke13
11, HouGT
12,

I am only on some evenings dependant on the mrs going out! Monday evenings are usually always free from 5.30pm until around 9pm


----------



## smudger86 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Ps3???*

Is there a PS3 detailing world clan tag that ppl are using?


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

Problem with hardcore is if someone is camping you dont av a chance as you dont get to watch kill cam an see where there are properly an i hate camping on CoD games.i prefer to run n gun,fastest finger on the button an aim not lets sit behind this desk upstairs in house on nuketown aimed at door ready to shoot kind of gamer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

No i don't think so



smudger86 said:


> Is there a PS3 detailing world clan tag that ppl are using?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Had a few on tonight, had a good laugh along the way at my expence. But all in all. A good night. Time for the day and time, 

What about Friday or Saturday night about 8pm till late.

I have sent friends invites out tonight.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah was a great laugh last night, especially making you my *****!

I am still not sure when I can get on but surely I will be able to talk to GF into letting me have the TV one night if she happens to be in


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

Good laugh last night guys, got slaughtered a couple of times though !


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Id be up for a few games tonight, only play Hardcore TD tho, my Gamertag scrimmy12 add me please. 
Cheers


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

i would be up for tonight but cant get on until about 9.45


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

we got a night for this yet along with time,kick the other half off the telly in advance then lol


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

great laugh last night, sry i didnt come back on but after talking to the wife i felt knackered lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Bump for final player needed


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Could someone PM me when we get something sorted please? Otherwise I'll forget to check, a night will be arranged and I'll miss it!


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> Bump for final player needed


will add you later as not been on xbox over last couple of nights


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

o LOVE N HATE o

Add me - I'm on every day 

Prestige 8 rank 27


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Im up for it.

DEADLY AURA 76

Ben


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Is anyone on today?

I will be


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Yeah I will give it a go today, when you on mate? Your GT listed on here?


----------

